# no-coat bead vs plastic



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Wondering how many guys use the glue on staple on plastic bead do you like it better than paperback I was thinking it might be faster glue it on than coat it instead of waiting a day to coat the paperface how's the end finish on plastic I would think corner would be Sharp any opinions would be great. Thanks


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I prefer the No-coat. You don't have to wait a day to coat it, just and hour will do.


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

I prefer No-Coat but may be switching back to metal soon.
What is everyones deal with waiting until the metal is dry to coat it? I run the No-Coat through a hopper, stick it, roll it, and coat it, I don't even wipe it!


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

I was always taught to let it dry just like not coating over wet tape taught it would shrink back too much .


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

sdrdrywall said:


> I was always taught to let it dry just like not coating over wet tape taught it would shrink back too much .


 You been listening to too many old school hand finishers


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> You been listening to too many old school hand finishers


That's the problem in my area everybody else is a hand finishers


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

plastic bead takes more mud and sometimes a 3rd coat. Depends on situation but I prefer metal most of the time


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Checkers said:


> I prefer No-Coat but may be switching back to metal soon.
> What is everyones deal with waiting until the metal is dry to coat it? I run the No-Coat through a hopper, stick it, roll it, and coat it, I don't even wipe it!


Why would you switch back to metal? Do you mean metal as in screw on? We use a lot of paper face metal beads. Run them through the hopper and roll them. The GoldLine are heavy metal and the paper is thicker than others. Nice bead.
http://www.dietrichindustries.com/library/pdf/catalog/187-200 Paper Bead.pdf


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

sdrdrywall said:


> I was always taught to let it dry just like not coating over wet tape taught it would shrink back too much .


It will.....:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

we go paper

I use to think that way, that you had to wait for the paper bead to dry 1st,,, but

Depending on the job or our work load, sometimes we put them on without coating them, well other times we do coat them. and we see no difference 

If we do coat them, were gunning for the 2 and a half coat. so right after we roll them, we coat them right away with a 6" inch knife. most times their dry the next day. Then we coat and skim them later.

So experiment if it scares you, coat a few beads right away, and don't with a few others. At the end of the job, you won't see a difference between the 2 methods.

And yes the vinyl bead is fast to install if you use the glue, but they do take 3 full coats of mud,,,, and metal bead is so 1980's


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

I will six them in sometimes while putting them on, it just makes it nicer to coat over the next time but not necessary. Takes a little less mud on the next go around though which speeds things up plus it aids it drying since it is not such a fill.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I've been bouncing back and forth between the two. Vinyl and glue is fast and really good for bad corners, like when they are cut for round and you're putting on square, also boxes run nicely on it but it does take 3 coats for sure. 

I have been considering getting a mud head and roller for paper metal, can someone tell me do the rollers square up the paper metal nicely or do you still have to check it? If I do get one then Columbia or Can Am? Also does anybody know if you can use the same roller on aqua-bead?


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Tim0282 said:


> Why would you switch back to metal? Do you mean metal as in screw on? We use a lot of paper face metal beads. Run them through the hopper and roll them. The GoldLine are heavy metal and the paper is thicker than others. Nice bead.
> http://www.dietrichindustries.com/library/pdf/catalog/187-200 Paper Bead.pdf


alot less $$ for metal corners and you stapel it up,real quick and strong


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

My biggest reason is you can't beat the crisp, clean edge of Clinch!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

saskataper said:


> I've been bouncing back and forth between the two. Vinyl and glue is fast and really good for bad corners, like when they are cut for round and you're putting on square, also boxes run nicely on it but it does take 3 coats for sure.
> 
> I have been considering getting a mud head and roller for paper metal, can someone tell me do the rollers square up the paper metal nicely or do you still have to check it? If I do get one then Columbia or Can Am? Also does anybody know if you can use the same roller on aqua-bead?


Rollers follow the wall,,, if the wall is flush, the bead is flush.

What that means, is this, you ALLWAYS have to check your bead to see if its straight and square. Not hard to do and don't take long,,, it just needs to be done


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Clinch without any fasteners = edge cracks


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

moore said:


> Clinch without any fasteners = edge cracks


thank ya now !!!!!

OR

yes, amen, your right !!!!!!


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I knew after i posted I would get it for that checking question. I meant do the rollers generally set the bead correctly so when you do check its usually good to coat


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

saskataper said:


> I knew after i posted I would get it for that checking question. I meant do the rollers generally set the bead correctly so when you do check its usually good to coat


 If drywall is straight and clean, and bead is properly placed on then rolled properly (pressure and approach) then ya It will lay real nice. Takes just a little practice and hanging needs to be good and consistent


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

overall plastic bead is more universally better,beings you can do everything with plastic. Arches for instance plastic is best application available, Expansion joints also.Its too bad the plastic couldnt be thinner on flange:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

saskataper said:


> I knew after i posted I would get it for that checking question. I meant do the rollers generally set the bead correctly so when you do check its usually good to coat


Yes

But pay attention a bit to the horizontals, I find some guys tend to get lazy near the end of the day (all day for some:whistling2 and they don't keep their arms up. Their just like the angle roller when taping. simplistic to use

I find it's a 50 to one ratio, where one might go a tad off


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

I use all NO-Coat.. Love it... I just did my first job of boxinging it(the bead). It came out nice.. I traced it.But not bad...


----------



## mid-maine drywall (Sep 20, 2010)

been using glue-on vinyl bead for about 15 years.. before that..clinch-on metal. I do agree with you.. the bead is a little to proud.. but the round arches are so much better than cutting the metal every 1".
So thats why I changed to all vinyl.. the two didnt match up.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mid-maine drywall said:


> been using glue-on vinyl bead for about 15 years.. before that..clinch-on metal. I do agree with you.. the bead is a little to proud.. but the round arches are so much better than cutting the metal every 1".
> So thats why I changed to all vinyl.. the two didnt match up.


 Cutting metal every 1''...lol! arent ya glad those days are over!!!:yes:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

moore said:


> Cutting metal every 1''...lol! arent ya glad those days are over!!!:yes:


I STILL have scars !


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

snip.snip.snip.snip.snip.snip.snip.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

If you use metal why cut every inch? Use this.
http://www.rondo.com.au/Products/tabid/105/CategoryID/7029/Default.aspx


----------



## ShipWreck (Aug 31, 2010)

chris said:


> overall plastic bead is more universally better,beings you can do everything with plastic. Arches for instance plastic is best application available, Expansion joints also.Its too bad the plastic couldnt be thinner on flange:whistling2:


NO-Coat make an Arch as well that has a thining flange


----------

